# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] Πρόβλημα με δέκτη Technics ST-GT650 (ξεκλειδώνει)

## panosvas

Γειά σας! 
Θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας σχετικά με ένα πρόβλημα ενός δέκτη που έχω. Συγκεκριμένα (εαν βοηθάει σε κάτι) ο δέκτης είναι ένας Technics ST-GT650. Το πρόβλημα τώρα. Το PLL του δέκτη φαίνεται να ξεκλειδώνει συνεχώς (αυτό φαίνεται και από την ένδειξη του stereo που αναβοσβήνει αναλόγως τη μουσική). Σε χαμηλή ένταση (πολύ χαμηλή όμως) δεν παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα. 
Κάποιος μου είπε να κοιτάξω το PLL και κάποια φίλτρα και πως το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στην παλαιότητα του μηχανήματος. Πολύ ωραία μέχρι εδώ! Τώρα, εγώ τι πρέπει να κάνω; Πως μπορώ να τα δω;

----------


## ezizu

> Γειά σας! 
> Θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας σχετικά με ένα πρόβλημα ενός δέκτη που έχω. Συγκεκριμένα (εαν βοηθάει σε κάτι) ο δέκτης είναι ένας Technics ST-GT650. Το πρόβλημα τώρα. Το PLL του δέκτη φαίνεται να ξεκλειδώνει συνεχώς (αυτό φαίνεται και από την ένδειξη του stereo που αναβοσβήνει αναλόγως τη μουσική). Σε χαμηλή ένταση (πολύ χαμηλή όμως) δεν παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα. 
> Κάποιος μου είπε να κοιτάξω το PLL και κάποια φίλτρα και πως το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στην παλαιότητα του μηχανήματος. Πολύ ωραία μέχρι εδώ! Τώρα, εγώ τι πρέπει να κάνω; Πως μπορώ να τα δω;


Καλώς ήρθες.
Θα μπορούσες να διευκρινίσεις τι εννοείς με το '' χαμηλή ένταση''. Εννοείς όταν έχεις συντονίσει σταθμό με χαμηλή στάθμη σήματος  RF (λήψης), ή κάτι άλλο ; 
Το πρόβλημα (αν κατάλαβα καλά ) είναι ότι αναβοσβήνει το stereo, ενώ η λήψη του προγράμματος του σταθμού  συνεχίζει κανονικά, σωστά ;

Έχεις σωστή λήψη σταθμών (ικανοποιητική στάθμη σήματος) στην περιοχή σου ,ή είναι ''δύσκολη περιοχή'' ως προς στην λήψη ;
Η κεραία σου είναι σωστή για την περιοχή σου;

----------


## panosvas

Το σήμα RF στην περιοχή μου είναι πολύ δυνατό σε όλους (φαίνεται και στη στάθμη του δέκτη). Χαμηλή ένταση εννοώ πως αν ο σταθμός παίζει με χαμηλή ένταση στη μουσική του (όχι το σήμα του). Ναι, αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα, αναβοσβήνει το stereo μαζί με το quartz lock (γι' αυτό λέω πως ξεκλειδώνει) και παρουσιάζεται σε όλους τους σταθμούς.

----------


## ezizu

Θα σου πρότεινα αρχικά να ελέγξεις τα εξής:

α) τυχών πρόβλημα σε κάποια/ες  τάση/εις τροφοδοσίας (πιθανών από γήρανση εξαρτημάτων κ.λ.π.),

β) μπορεί απλά να χρειάζεται να γίνει ένας επανέλεγχος - ρύθμιση της συχνότητας 19KHz (FM MPX VCO), λόγω πιθανής φθοράς -αλλοίωσης στο τρίμερ ρύθμισης της συχνότητας , 

γ) τυχών πρόβλημα σε εξάρτημα/ματα  που έχουν σχέση με το κύκλωμα  FM MPX .

----------


## panosvas

Έχω πειράξει τα τριμεράκια στην βαθμίδα MPX αλλά δεν είδα να διορθώνεται κάτι. 

Κάτι που πρόσεξα τώρα. Το ραδιόφωνο κλειδώνει με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο (αναβοσβήνοντας) και στα 50 KHz πιό πάνω απο την κύρια συχνότητα (π.χ. 98,00 και 98,05), ενώ πιό κάτω όχι. Απο αυτό σκέφτηκα μήπως έχει ολισθήσει ο δέκτης και όταν είναι π.χ. στο 98,00 στην πραγματικότητα συντονίζει κάπου στο 98,02 - 98,03 ; 

Και κάτι ακόμα. Το έχω δοκιμάσει σε πολλούς σταθμούς και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το ίδιο.

----------


## ezizu

Από ότι φαίνεται δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μόνο στην βαθμίδα FM MPX . Πολύ πιθανών έχουν πειραχτεί ρυθμίσεις (ή υπάρχει βλάβη) και σε άλλες βαθμίδες.

Τα ρυθμιστικά ,(τριμερ κ.λ.π.) που υπάρχουν σε ένα δέκτη, στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων δεν ρυθμίζονται σωστά, χωρίς την χρήση κατάλληλων εργαλείων- οργάνων  (όπως γεννήτρια, παλμογράφος, πολύμετρο κ.ο.κ), για αυτό και δεν πρέπει να πειράζονται κουτουρού .
Αν δεν διαθέτεις τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία - όργανα , θα σου πρότεινα να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον σχετικό τεχνικό.

----------


## Dimpas

Έχω και εγώ το δικό μου σε γνωστό τεχνικό και αναμένω εδώ και μήνες την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης. Απο όσο έψαξα είναι δύσκολο θέμα και όταν το κάνει κάνει και κοψίματα στον ήχο πράγμα πολύ ενοχλητικό. Περιμένω νέα από τον τεχνικό και ελπίζω να διορθωθεί...
Εσείς έχετε κανένα νέο???

----------


## xsterg

παιδια η λυση ειναι αντικατασταση. πλεον τα αναλογικα ντεκ ειναι αρκετα φτηνα.

----------


## east electronics

Απο την στιγμη που πειραξες τριμερακια χωρις οργανα οι ελπιδες σου  ειναι μαλλον μηδενικες   το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα εχει απλα μια ρυθμιση η οποια τσουλαει  και θελει διορθωση δυστυχως ανα τακτα  χρονικα διαστηματα τυπου 5ενταετιας και ειναι απο σχεδιαστικο λαθος  οι ανοχες που εδωσαν εκει ειναι μαλλον οριακες 
Σαφως αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι μπορει να εχει και καποια θεματα σε πυκνωτες 

Μονο ενας ανθρωπος μπορει να στο μαζεψει αυτη την στιγμη στην Αθηνα ( διαθετει αναλογο εξοπλισμο να το συντονισει σωστα )
Σουλης Παπαναστασιου 2102926139
Οπου θα πας εκει και θα ριξεις και τα μουτρα σου λεγωντας την αληθεια οτι το σκαλισες ...
Γενικα ειναι απο τα πολυ καλα tuner  οχι τοσο στο θεμα RF  αλλα στο audio  ειναι απο ηχο απο τα πολυ καλυτερα που εχω ακουσει  και σαφως αξιζει και να το κρατησεις και να το φιαξεις ...

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## Dimpas

Σάκη Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! 
Το tuner είναι πολύ σταθερό και κλειδώνει άριστα ! 
Και πάλι χίλια ευχαριστώ ...

----------


## east electronics

Το θεμα ειναι να κρατησει .... Τουλαχιστον τωρα ξερουμε τι  φιαξαμε  και ξερουμε και πως να το αντιμετωπισουμε  Αρα αν σε ξαναδω μετα απο 5 χρονια θα ειμαστε πολυ καλα !!!!

----------


## JOUN

Από περιέργεια και μόνο.. 
ο Σάκης του είπε που να το πάει στις 16 Αυγούστου, το πήγε και το πήρε την ίδια μέρα φτιαγμένο; 
Γιατί αυτό φαίνεται από τις ημερομηνίες..

----------


## east electronics

αν κοιταξεις θα δεις οτι εχει 1 χρονο διαφορα ... τοσο παιδευτηκαμε για να βρουμε ακρη τι ακριβως συμβαινει με αυτο το πραγμα .... ειναι πολυ μυστηριο κυκλωμα ...

----------


## chipakos-original

> Από περιέργεια και μόνο.. 
> ο Σάκης του είπε που να το πάει στις 16 Αυγούστου, το πήγε και το πήρε την ίδια μέρα φτιαγμένο; 
> Γιατί αυτό φαίνεται από τις ημερομηνίες..


Πάντως και στον Σούλη που το πήγε ο άνθρωπος είναι ψαγμένος τόσα χρόνια στο περιοδικό και τόσες χιλιάδες κατασκευές .....είναι εξπέρ στο είδος.Πόση ώρα να πάρει να του ρίξει μία φέρουσα και να ρυθμίσει τις βαθμίδες μία μία...???Αντε να μείνει άλλη μία μέρα στο εργαστήριο για να ελεγχθεί η σταθερότητα ή ίσως να γίνουν μικρορυθμίσεις.

----------


## Dimpas

Παιδιά το δικό μου το 550 είναι τώρα άριστο ! Σταθερό εδώ και 5 μέρες παίζει ασταμάτητα. Πρέπει μόνο τώρα να βάλω στην ταράτσα μια κεραία γιατί με την εσωτερική στην καλύτερη έχω 46 dB στον Best Radio 92.6 που ακούω ! 
Η επισκευή συστήνεται !

----------


## xsterg

> αν κοιταξεις θα δεις οτι εχει 1 χρονο διαφορα ... τοσο παιδευτηκαμε για να βρουμε ακρη τι ακριβως συμβαινει με αυτο το πραγμα .... ειναι πολυ μυστηριο κυκλωμα ...


σακη δεν εχει 1 χρονο διαφορα. ειναι η ιδια ημερομηνια και στα δυο ποστ με ωρες διαφορα. πως εξηγειται αυτο?

----------


## Dimpas

Το δικό μου είχε πάει στον Σάκη πρίν 1 μιση χρόνο. Το ξαναπήγα το καλοκαίρι και μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο τώρα μια χαρά κελαδιάει τα ηχεία μου. Μήπως χρειάζεται να σκανάρω τις αποδείξεις  και τα παραστατικά ?

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου δεν σου ειπε κανεις να σκαναρεις παραστατικα. σου λεμε τι φαινεται απο τις ημερομηνιες των ποστ στο σαιτ. κοιταξε τα και δες το παραδοξο. εσυ πως το εξηγεις? παντα φιλικα.

----------


## JOUN

> σακη δεν εχει 1 χρονο διαφορα. ειναι η ιδια ημερομηνια και στα δυο ποστ με ωρες διαφορα. πως εξηγειται αυτο?



Αυτο ειδα Χρηστο αλλα λεω στο κατω κατω τι με νοιαζει;Οπως βλεπεις καλα εκανα γιατι υπηρξαν παρεξηγησεις χωρις λογο..

----------


## east electronics

Ok sorry τωρα το καταλαβα 

Το τιουνερ του μελους ειχε ερθει σε εμας πριν απο 1,5 χρονο το επισκευασαμε αλλα δεν καρατησε ετσι πριν απο ενα χρονο ο ανθρωπος το ξαναφερε ακρη δεν βρηκαμε  και πριν απο μερικες μερες βρεθηκε σε στοκ το πηνιο που ψαχναμε το φιαξαμε και το παραδωσαμε στον ανθρωπο  την συγκεκριμενη μερα  μετα απο σχεδον 1 χρονο που περιμενε 

Απλα ετυχε η μερα της παραδοσης  να συμπεσει με την αναρτηση του ΟΡ  και την απαντηση που εγραψα για το θεμα  ....Ο πελατης παρελαβε την ιδια ημερα μετα απο σχεδον 1 χρονο

----------


## sv1alx@hotmail.com

Παρακληση αν θελεις γραψε μας με ποιο τροπο λυθηκε το προβλημα γιατι μαλλον εχω παρομοιο προβλημα με εναν 550 . Ευχαριστω.[QUOTE=Dimpas;579509]Σάκη Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! 
Το tuner είναι πολύ σταθερό και κλειδώνει άριστα ! 
Και πάλι χίλια ευχαριστώ ...[/QUOT

----------


## Dimpas

Το δικό μου το έφτιαξε ο Σάκης ! Κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο νομίζω ότι θα βρείς απαντήσεις.

----------

